

Don’t Use JSON And XML As Internal Transfer Formats - bozho
http://techblog.bozho.net/?p=1001

======
zerop
Questions: 1\. Is time to binary serialize the data is lesser than json
serialize? 2\. If the data is to be consumed by apps only why not use it for
external transfers as well?

------
lmm
It's worth mentioning that with protobuf/thrift you get a lot of versioning
support for free.

